# Balance trainieren



## Patrik_87 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo allezusammen,

ich habe keinen guten gleichgewichtssinn und das möchte ich ändern.
also bei mir ist noch nicht mal freihändig fahren drin.

Wie kann ich das am besten und effektivsten üben.

Gruß Patrik


----------



## Marc B (8. Mai 2011)

Hier beschreibe ich Balance-Übungen:

*Kapitel Balance auf Fahrtechnik.tv*







Die Trackstand-Übung gibt es auch in unserem IBC-Video:


Viel üben hilft, zum Beispiel wenn man an der Ampel steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrik_87 (8. Mai 2011)

Cool, danke für den Link


----------



## Wanderradler (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

auch ein Dankeschön für die Videos, dennoch traue ich mich auch nicht, gaanz steile Radwege (bestehend aus etwas Sand und kleinen Steinchen) runder zu radeln. Gestern wollte ich es mal probieren, aber selbst beim leichten bremsen bin ich eher paar cm geschlittert als normal abgebremst runter. Und das, nachdem ich es versucht hatte, mein Hinterteil etwas nach hinten zu verlagern.

Bin ja fast nur noch mit eta 10 Kmh runter, bin dannach doch liebr abgestiegen und runtergelaufen. Und das besondere daran: Die Strecke war wirklich eigentlich befahrbar, also nicht verblockt o.ä., sondern nur sehr steil abwärts.

Oder ist es besser, bei sehr steilen Abstiegen doch etwas zügiger runter zu radeln?


----------



## Webster_22 (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn´s sehr steil ist ruhig mit dosierter Hinterradbremse den Hang langsam runter rutschen und zum Ende hin erst die Bremse aufmachen.
So lange du kontrolliert langsam unterwegs bist, kannst du immer noch eine Vollbremsung machen und anschließend nach hinten hin absteigen.
Wenn du nicht absteigst und unten ankommst, solltest du noch darauf achten, dass du den Körper wieder nach vorne schiebst, sobald das Rad wieder in die Waagerechte geht.
Bleib nicht hinter dem Sattel, sonst kann´s dich nach hinten abwerfen. (Im Video wird´s leider nicht so gezeigt)

Den Hintern so weit nach hinten, bis das Gewicht senkrecht über der Kurbel ist. Und nicht auf´s Vorderrad gucken, sondern ein paar Meter weiter nach vorn.

Viel spaß beim Üben!


----------



## Marc B (8. Mai 2011)

Webster_22 schrieb:


> _Wenn´s sehr steil ist ruhig mit dosierter Hinterradbremse den Hang langsam runter rutschen_ und zum Ende hin erst die Bremse aufmachen.
> So lange du kontrolliert langsam unterwegs bist, kannst du immer noch eine Vollbremsung machen und anschließend nach hinten hin absteigen.
> (...)



Man sollte m.E. mit dosiertem Einsatz beider Bremsen kontrolliert die Steilstufe runterfahren. Dabei ist es wichtig, dass man auch die VR-Bremse ausreichend benutzt, um ein blockiertes, rutschendes Hinterrad zu vermeiden. Klar, in manchen Passagen lässt sich das schwer vermeiden, aber häufig klappt das auch sehr gut. Gefühlvolles und dosiertes Bremsen ist dabei das A und O, damit die Bremse nicht sofort blockiert und das Rad nur noch mitrutscht.

Tipps zum Notabstieg gibt es hier: *ARTIKEL* und hier *VIDEO*


----------



## omgchiller (9. Mai 2011)

....warum bist du in nem mtb-forum , wenn du nichtmal einen schotterweg runter fahren traust
NICHTS gegen dich , wollt ich nur mal wissen , vll habe ich mich auch verlesen , aber so wie ich verstanden hab gings leicht berg ab auf nem fahrradweg, und dann kam schotter?
....::: bei mir ist eher das problem dass mir das VR wegrutscht? help please


----------



## jan84 (9. Mai 2011)

Check doch mal ob es in deiner Gegend irgendwelche Anbieter für Fahrtechnikkurse gibt und mach mal einen Grundlagenkurs. 
Alternativ such dir andere Mountainbiker mit denen du fahren ganz. Wenn es um die ganz grundlegenden Dinge geht ist es um ein vielfaches effektiver wenn es dir einfach mal jemand zeigt als wenn du versuchst es dir "anzulesen". 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Webster_22 (9. Mai 2011)

omgchiller schrieb:


> ....warum bist du in nem mtb-forum , wenn du nichtmal einen schotterweg runter fahren traust
> NICHTS gegen dich , wollt ich nur mal wissen , vll habe ich mich auch verlesen , aber so wie ich verstanden hab gings leicht berg ab auf nem fahrradweg, und dann kam schotter?
> ....::: bei mir ist eher das problem dass mir das VR wegrutscht? help please



Wenn das Vorderrad wegrutscht, kann es auch daran liegen, dass du etwas zu wenig Gewicht/Druck auf dem Vorderrad hast (oder zuviel).
Das müsstest du besser wissen. Bist du ziemlich weit hinten, dann etwas mehr nach vorne lehnen (nur ein bischen). Das Vorderrad kann mehr Traktion aufbauen, als man denkt.
Bist du zu weit vorn, dann halt etwas weiter nach hinten. Meist ist man allerdings zu weit hinten.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## berndguggi (9. Mai 2011)

Hatte das Problem rutschender Reifen bei der Lifttrasse des Caidom Rennens letztes Jahr. Rund 60 % Gefälle. War allerdings zudem nass und matschig. Irgendwann hab ich dann einen Überschlag nach vorne gemacht weil es immer schneller wurde.  Ich frage mich ob es möglich ist bei solchem Gefälle vernünftig zu bremsen. Irgendwelche Tipps ?


----------



## jan84 (10. Mai 2011)

@berndguggi:
Die Lifttrasse war aber auch tricky . Konkret in dem Fall hat bei mir geholfen: 
Griffiger Vorderreifen (Highroller DHUST 2,5 42a ca 1,7Bar) und halt vorsichtiges Bremsen an der Blockiergrenze mit beiden Reifen. Ganz ohne Blockieren ging es da - unter den Bedingungen - praktisch kaum. Gewicht nach vorne. Untenraus bin ich dann auch recht schnell geworden, aber das war an der Stelle ja ok da man ja auf dem kurzen Forstweg danach noch ordentlich bremsen konnte. Darfst halt bei den Längsrillen unten nicht in Panik geraten  und solltest etwas routine beim Lenken/Bremsen auf losem Untergrund (der schottrige Weg) haben. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berndguggi (10. Mai 2011)

@ jan

Danke für deine Tipps. Um das Gewicht auf den Vorderreifen zu bringen wäre es also falsch den Hintern möglichst weit hinter den Sattel zu bringen ? Kann man auf den Fotos von der Lifttrasse bei einigen beobachten.


----------



## frogmatic (10. Mai 2011)

berndguggi schrieb:


> Um das Gewicht auf den Vorderreifen zu bringen wäre es also falsch den Hintern möglichst weit hinter den Sattel zu bringen ? Kann man auf den Fotos von der Lifttrasse bei einigen beobachten.



Korrekt, wenn man zu weit hinten ist bringt man sich um jegliche Kontrolle des Vorderrads. Die Lifttrasse* war aber echt böse, jedenfalls für so einen Flachlandtiroler wie mich (war auch dabei). Bin aber ohne absteigen runtergekommen 

Allerdings dürften die Fotos täuschen, das das Stück doch ziemlich steil war. Da kann man nicht ohne weiteres sagen, wer weit, oder zu weit, hinten war.
Andersrum kann man meistens doch weiter über den Lenker gehen, als man denkt. Fühlt sich auch für mich immer wieder fragwürdig an, hilft aber. Ich muss mich immer wieder zwingen, merke dann aber dass es genau richtig ist - weil dann nämlich das Vorderrad endlich greift.

Wichtig ist aber auch, Knie und Ellenbogen etwas zu beugen, das bringt den Schwerpunkt wieder tiefer und mindert das Überschlagrisiko.
Angststarr weit vorne, mit gestreckten Armen und Beinen, führt nämlich auch direkt ins Verderben 



* das war doch eigentlich gar nicht unterm Lift...


----------



## jan84 (10. Mai 2011)

Genau. Gewicht soweit nach vorne, dass man sich eben nicht überschlägt. So steil dass man aufs Hinterrad musst war es da auch nicht. Ich bin auf dem Bild unten auch an der Grenz zu "zu weit hinten"...





grüße,
Jan


----------



## jo7840 (10. Mai 2011)

Falls du deinen Gleichgewichtssinn schulen möchtest ohne zwingend dabei Rad zu fahren kann ich dir z. B. Slackline empfehlen.

Ist mal was anderes.


----------



## jo7840 (10. Mai 2011)

omgchiller schrieb:


> ....warum bist du in nem mtb-forum , wenn du nichtmal einen schotterweg runter fahren traust
> NICHTS gegen dich , wollt ich nur mal wissen , vll habe ich mich auch verlesen , aber so wie ich verstanden hab gings leicht berg ab auf nem fahrradweg, und dann kam schotter?
> ....::: bei mir ist eher das problem dass mir das VR wegrutscht? help please


 
zum einen ging es um "gaanz Steile Radwege" und zum anden ist hier doch wohl die beste Adresse wenn man wissen möchte wie man mit ne Rad einen Weg runter kommt.


----------



## Aldar (10. Mai 2011)

hab auch ne frage zur balance? 
wie entscheidend ist dabei das rad? ich probiers zwar immer wieder an der ampel aber das ergebniss bleibt aus ( ist nen crossbike ) bin ich etwa einfach ein grobmotoriker( sehr wahrscheinlich ) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (10. Mai 2011)

Balance trainieren geht auch mit der Stadtschlampe.


----------



## Wanderradler (10. Mai 2011)

So, muss mal hier wieder posten.

@ omgchiller



> ....warum bist du in nem mtb-forum , wenn du nichtmal einen schotterweg runter fahren traust
> NICHTS gegen dich , wollt ich nur mal wissen , vll habe ich mich auch verlesen , aber so wie ich verstanden hab gings leicht berg ab auf nem fahrradweg, und dann kam schotter?
> ....::: bei mir ist eher das problem dass mir das VR wegrutscht? help please


 
Meinst du mich?

Wie schon gesagt, wahr wirklich sehr steil abwärts, aber auf der anderen Seite war es eigentlich ein "idealer" MTB-Radweg.

Ideal in dem Sinne, es wahr ein Schotter-Sand-gemischweg. Der Sand wahr aber sehr fest, da Baufahrzeuge im Wald drauf Hoch-und-runder fahren. Und der Schotter war mehr oder weniger "Waldautobahnentauglich"; also mehr Steinchen statt große Steinbrocken.

Insgesamt habe ich auf meine Radtouren sehr wenige solcher An-und Abstiege, desshalb habe ich noch nicht geübt. Plane meine Routen immer so, dass ich mehr oder weniger "normale" Anstiege habe.


----------



## rasumichin (10. Mai 2011)

Hab vor kurzem ein wenig auf der slackline geübt, super balance training  dazu machts spaß--> kann ich nur empfehlen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slackline


----------



## jo7840 (11. Mai 2011)

Aldar schrieb:


> hab auch ne frage zur balance?
> wie entscheidend ist dabei das rad? ich probiers zwar immer wieder an der ampel aber das ergebniss bleibt aus ( ist nen crossbike ) bin ich etwa einfach ein grobmotoriker( sehr wahrscheinlich ) ?


 
Ich behaupte mal das es Fahrräder gibt mit denen es leichter ist als mit anderern z.B. niedriger Schwerpunkt -> leichter.
Andrerseits wenn du mit einem Rad übst das es dir "schwer macht" ist jedes andere ein Kinderspiel für dich.


----------

